# Profinet Abnahme??



## reini (20 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben den Profinet Inspektor (Indusol) in unsere neue Fördertechnik Anlage gehängt und innerhalb weniger Sekunden wurden mehrere Warnungen/Alarme aufgezeichnet (Aktualisierungsrate, Fehlertelegramme, Telegrammlücken, Jitter)

Der Lieferant/Hersteller hat den Profinet mit einem anderen Messgerät analysiert, keine Auffälligkeiten festgestellt und behauptet jetzt, dass alles in Ordnung sei.

Die Fördertechnik Anlage ist im Betrieb und läuft soweit einwandfrei.

Es gibt von der Profinet Nutzorganisation verschiedene Richtlinien / Dokumente.
Wie ich das sehe sind das nur Empfehlungen oder liege ich das falsch?

Ich habe keine Profinet Erfahrungen.

Wie würdet ihr jetzt vorgehen? Welche Fehler/Warnungen sind zwingend zu lösen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Reini,

Ich würde mir eine weitere Meinung anhören.
z. B.
*Neue Anforderungen an die Prüfkriterien für PROFINET*

https://i-v-g.de/

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2019)

Schick ein Log des Inspektors an Indusol und lass es untersuchen oder lass sie ins Haus kommen.
Der Inspektor verwirrt oft mehr als er nutzt. Man muss die Ergebnisse richtig interpretieren können.
Und das erfordert Detailwissen.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Blockmove,
Hallo Reini,

ein Messergebnis ist dann richtig wenn es mit 3 verschiedenen Messmethoden bestätigt wurde. Hier legen nur 2 Ergebnisse vor, also kann nicht gesagt werden was richtig ist.  Das lässt sich auch mit dem log File nicht klären. Darüber hinaus kennen wir das zweite Gerät nicht, und können damit auch nicht abschätzen wie diese Werte zu gewichten sind.  Auch kennen wird die Messanordnung nicht, und wissen nicht, ob da schon Unterschiede sind. Aus diesem Grund verwenden wir für das jeweilige Bussystem, alle Geräte die wir greifen können, und stellen diese mit Ihrem Ergebnissen erst mal für uns intern gegenüber.  Du wirst mit Entsetzen feststellen, was wir da zu Tage fördern. Der Workshop wird Dir helfen Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden.  In der Ethernet Welt geht es dabei um richtig stattliche Beträge, die Du Dir sparen kannst, oder die Dich bei richtiger Anwendung auch zu einem guten Ergebnis führen. Der Workshop bringt damit mehr als er kostet.
Der Workshop beginnt heute um 10:00. Es bleiben also noch 2 h für die Anreise.

https://i-v-g.de/

 Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> Hallo Reini,
> 
> ein Messergebnis ist dann richtig wenn es mit 3 verschiedenen Messmethoden bestätigt wurde. Hier legen nur 2 Ergebnisse vor, also kann nicht gesagt werden was richtig ist.  Das lässt sich auch mit dem log File nicht klären. Darüber hinaus kennen wir das zweite Gerät nicht, und können damit auch nicht abschätzen wie diese Werte zu gewichten sind.  Auch kennen wird die Messanordnung nicht, und wissen nicht, ob da schon Unterschiede sind. Aus diesem Grund verwenden wir für das jeweilige Bussystem, alle Geräte die wir greifen können, und stellen diese mit Ihrem Ergebnissen erst mal für uns intern gegenüber.  Du wirst mit Entsetzen feststellen, was wir da zu Tage fördern. Der Workshop wird Dir helfen Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden.  In der Ethernet Welt geht es dabei um richtig stattliche Beträge, die Du Dir sparen kannst, oder die Dich bei richtiger Anwendung auch zu einem guten Ergebnis führen. Der Workshop bringt damit mehr als er kostet.
> ...



Hallo Hans-Ludwig,
durch Auswertung des Log-Files bekommst du wenigstens mal einen genaueren Hinweis was der Inspektor anmäkelt.
So kann man dann anhand der Topologie, der Netzwerkkonfig und des Diagnosepuffers der S7 prüfen, ob die Meldungen irgendeine Relevanz haben.
Aber das alles erfordert Fachwissen ... Und wenn man das hat, dann stellt sich die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit des Inspektors 

Bei Profinet hilft - meiner Erfahrung nach - ein Gang durch die Anlage mit den von dir angeführten Messgeräten deutlich mehr.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Indu-Sol (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Reini,

um hier Klarheit ins Dunkle zu bringen, ist es am sinnvollsten, wenn Sie uns das Protokoll des PROFINET-Inspektors senden. Bitte an support@indu-sol.com. Wir werten die Daten mit Ihnen gemeinsam aus, damit Sie auch bei evtl. zukünftigen Unregelmäßigkeiten die Werte richtig interpretieren können. Der INspektor soll nicht verwirren, sondern frühzeitig aufklären, dass etwas nicht passt.
Dass eine Messung mit einem anderen Messgerät keine Auffälligkeiten gezeigt hat, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Nicht jedes Messgerät ist in der Lage die gleichen Kommunikationsparameter zu messen. Der INspektor fokussiert besonders Aktualisierungsrate, Fehlertelegramme, Telegrammlücken, Jitter, welche maßgeblich sind für Unregelmäßigkeiten im PROFINET. Daher ist es wichtig hier die Ursache zu suchen. 
Eine sehr gute Anleitung ist auch hier zu finden: Abnahmekriterien der PI

MfG
Andy Carius


----------



## reini (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Der Workshop hätte viele Fragen beantwortet. 

_"Im Workshop werden die Erfahrungen aus der Fehlersuche, bisherige  Konzepte für Abnahmemessungen und die Lücken in den bestehenden Normen  und Vorschriften betrachtet. Gemeinsam erarbeiten wir, welche  Prüfkriterien bei der Abnahme von PROFINET aus physikalischer Sicht Sinn  machen – und auf welche Arbeiten Sie verzichten können. Nach dem  Workshop sind Sie in der Lage, abhängig von Ihrer Branche, ein  praxisnahes Lastenheft für die PROFINET-Prüfung zu erstellen"


_Gruss Reini


----------



## Indu-Sol (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Reini,

empfehlenswert ist auch folgendes Seminar: https://www.indu-sol.com/schulung/profinet/profinet-einsteigerseminar/

Wir thematisieren hier auch sehr stark die sinnvollsten Abnahme- und Prüfbedingungen für Neuanlagen.  Diese Inhalte basieren auf unseren Erfahrungen aus 15 Jahren Messeinsatztätigkeit in allen nur denkbaren Branchen.

MfG
Andy Carius


----------



## reini (21 Februar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schick ein Log des Inspektors an Indusol und lass es untersuchen oder lass sie ins Haus kommen.
> Der Inspektor verwirrt oft mehr als er nutzt. Man muss die Ergebnisse richtig interpretieren können.
> Und das erfordert Detailwissen.



Hallo Blockmove
Der Inspektor verschafft ohne grosses Fachwissen einen raschen Profinet Überblick.
Stimme dir zu, dass zum Auswerten der angezeigten Alarme ein Detailwissen notwendig ist.

Wir hatten den Inspektor Lieferanten im Haus und haben den Inspektor gemeinsam in Betrieb genommen inkl. Profinet Schulung.
Das Messprotokoll habe ich dann an den Fördertechnik Lieferanten geschickt und warte jetzt noch auf eine Antwort / weiteres Vorgehen.

Leider sind die aktuellen Profinet Richtlinien nur Empfehlungen und darum ist es für mich interessant welche der Richtlinien zwingend zu beachten sind, bzw. welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt. 


Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (21 Februar 2019)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Hallo Reini,
> um hier Klarheit ins Dunkle zu bringen, ist es am sinnvollsten, wenn Sie uns das Protokoll des PROFINET-Inspektors senden. Bitte an support@indu-sol.com. Wir werten die Daten mit Ihnen gemeinsam aus, damit Sie auch bei evtl. zukünftigen Unregelmäßigkeiten die Werte richtig interpretieren können.



Hallo Indusol

Bin nächste Woche auf der Anlage, mache dann eine passive & aktive Diagnose/Messung und maile Ihnen das Protokoll.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Reini

"Der Workshop hätte viele Fragen beantwortet. "

_ich bin sicher Sie haben recht. Wenn Sie Interesse haben mit uns das Thema weiter zu vertiefen, so bietet sich im Herbst noch mal eine Chance.  Kurzfristig verhinderte Teilnehmer hatten den Wunsch eines anderer Termine an uns herangetragen.  In den nächsten Tagen könnten wir eventuell schon konkret werden.
Schreiben Sie uns einfach an wenn Sie Ihre Fragen beantwortet haben möchten.
https://i-v-g.de/
_Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## reini (5 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Aufgrund von folgendem Bericht haben wir den eingebauten Profinet TAP mit einem Fluke CableAnalyzer überprüft.
https://www.all-electronics.de/fehlersuche-in-profinet-netzwerken-mit-diagnose-messgeraeten/

Fazit --> WIREMAP Fehler!

Beim Hilscher & IVG Göhringer TAP hat der CableAnalyzer keinen Fehler ausgegeben!
Haben nun den TAP von IVG Göhringer eingebaut.
Die Situation hat sich etwas entspannt, es werden jetzt keine PN Teilnehmer Ausfälle mehr gemeldet.
Aktuell haben wir auf dieser Anlage 26% Netzlast, einzelne 200% Jitter und die Linientiefe ist 22 (Aktualisierungsrate 2mS) 
Hoffe jetzt, dass der Anlagen Hersteller die Empfehlungen von der PNO zu Herzen nimmt.
Momentan funktioniert die Anlage.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Indu-Sol (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo reini,

vielen Dank für die neuen Infos! Und Daumen hoch, Sie haben einen guten Durchblick!



reini schrieb:


> Die Situation hat sich etwas entspannt, es werden jetzt keine PN Teilnehmer Ausfälle mehr gemeldet.
> Aktuell haben wir auf dieser Anlage 26% Netzlast, einzelne 200% Jitter und die Linientiefe ist 22 (Aktualisierungsrate 2mS)


Langfristig ist mit der Linientiefe und 200% Jitter nicht gut  Kirschen essen. Seien es minimale Eingriffe/Änderungen an der Anlage,  doch sie können große Folgen haben.
Ich würde Ihnen hier gern noch  sinnvolle Tipps mit auf den Weg geben, bräuchte dazu aber noch ein paar  mehr Infos. Freue mich über Ihren Anruf/Email.

MfG 
Andy Carius


----------



## technik-fan-ol (19 Mai 2019)

*Sehr viel Eigenwerbung hier !*

Wäre nett, wenn über das Thema diskutiert wird !

Einladungen zu Schulungen usw. sollten über Private Nachrichten erfolgen.

Bei dem IVG Gerät dürfte es sich um den netMIRROR NMR-TFE-RE von Hilscher handeln, wie ein Vergleich der beiden  Anleitungen  zeigt.

Übrigens Siemens hat auch eine TAP:

SCALANCE _TAP104

Auch andere Firmen ......



_


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (19 Mai 2019)

Hallo technik-fan-ol,

wenn Sie einen TAP getestet haben dürfen Sie gerne mitreden. Wir haben 24 TAPs getestet.
Was Sie betreiben ist auch nichts anderes als Werbung. Werbung für Siemens. Übrigens Siemens hat nicht nur einen TAP.
Also werfen Sie es anderen nicht vor.
_[url]https://i-v-g.de/_[/URL]
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## technik-fan-ol (19 Mai 2019)

Hallo Herr Göhringer,

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Taps nicht nur die von Siemens.

Eine nette Auswahl gibt es auch von der Firma Profitap.  Die werden natürlich unter anderen Bezeichnungen gekauft.

Mit meinen Beispielen möchte ich nur Alternativen nennen. Werbung nenne ich das nicht !

mfg.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (19 Mai 2019)

Hallo Herr technik-fan-ol,
wenn Sie wirklich Alternativen nennen wollen die das obige Problem lösen können, dann testen Sie doch bitte die Geräte, dann spricht auch nichts dagegen wenn Sie sich wie Stiftung Warentest für die Taps verhalten. Ansonsten ist es in meinen Augen nur Werbung in diesem Fall für Profi Tap und Siemens, ohne wirklichen Nutzen für die Leser auch wenn Sie es nur es  bei anderen sehen und nicht bei sich selber.
_https://i-v-g.de/_
 Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## reini (11 Juli 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Aktuell haben wir auf dieser Anlage 26% Netzlast, einzelne 200% Jitter und die Linientiefe ist 22 (Aktualisierungsrate 2mS)
> Hoffe jetzt, dass der Anlagen Hersteller die Empfehlungen von der PNO zu Herzen nimmt.



Hallo zusammen

Der Lieferant hat die betreffende Anlage umgebaut.  
Die Netzlast und Linientiefe sind jetzt unter den von der PNO empfohlenen Grenzwerten, soweit io.
Der Sendetakt wurde von 1 auf 2mS erhöht.

Alle Interoll Multicontroller (Profinet Conformance Class B) haben einen Jitter von 99% (2 mS Sendetakt)
Gemäss PNO sollten es <50% sein.

Welchen Sendetakt habt ihr beim Interoll Multicontroller eingestellt?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2019)

@reini

Schau dir mal die aktuelle Zykluszeit der SPS an.
Wenn ich Probleme hab, dann setze ich den Sendetakt auf die halbe Zykluszeit.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## reini (12 Juli 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die aktuelle Zykluszeit der SPS an.



Hallo Blockmove 

Die Zykluszeit beträgt 15mS.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo Reini,
Da bleibt ja noch viel Luft nach oben. 4 ms oder sogar 8 ms Aktualisierungstakt müssten damit fast reichen. Zur Vorsicht würde ich noch mal den Anlagenbauer fragen.
Grüsse aus Finnland
Hans Ludwig 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## reini (12 Juli 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Da bleibt ja noch viel Luft nach oben. 4 ms oder sogar 8 ms Aktualisierungstakt müssten damit fast reichen. Zur Vorsicht würde ich noch mal den Anlagenbauer fragen.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Aktuell ist der Profinet auf 2ms Sendetakt eingestellt.

Der Anlagenbauer könnte doch den Sendetakt vom Interoll Multicontroller auf 4ms erhöhen und dann hätten wir bestimmt <50 Jitter, oder?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo Reini,
Genau so habe ich es gedacht. Das kann er vermutlich über die Fernwartung machen.
Hans-Ludwig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## reini (24 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Jetzt sind wir wieder einen Schritt weiter.

Der Anlagenbauer hat die Interoll Multicontroller Aktualisierungszeit (von 2mS) auf 6mS und 8mS erhöht (je die Hälfte der Geräte)
Der CPU Profinet Sendetakt beträgt 2mS, die Zykluszeit ca. 15mS.

2mS = Jitter 100%
6mS = Jitter schwankt zwischen 33-66%
8mS = Jitter < 1%

Demnächst werden alle Multicontroller auf 8mS erhöht.

Indusol ist das Jitter Problem bekannt.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juli 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Jetzt sind wir wieder einen Schritt weiter.
> 
> ...



Hallo Reini,
hattest du eigentlich bei den 2ms und 100% Jitter eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme an der Anlage und / oder Einträge im S7-Diagnosepuffer?
Die S7 bzw. Profinet ist da eigentlich recht robust. Probleme aufgrund von Jitter kenne ich eigentlich nur, wenn die Netzlast an Grenzen kommt.
Bei "normalen" Anlagen mit so 20-30 PN-Teilnehmern ist mir der Jitter recht egal.
Aber das ist meine persönliche Einstellung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (24 Juli 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Reini, hattest du eigentlich bei den 2ms und 100% Jitter eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme an der Anlage und / oder Einträge im S7-Diagnosepuffer?



Hallo Blockmove

Nein.
Habe vom Anlagenbauer Jitterwerte <50% gefordert (gemäss PNO Empfehlung) und kann dann nicht bei 100% zufrieden sein.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Juli 2019)

Hallo Reini,

zwei Punkte zum Verständnis:



Das Thema Jitter ist so zu sehen, dass bei einer Anlage mal ein Telegramm verloren gehen kann. Ist dann der Jitter zu groß steigt die Anlage aus. Das war hier bisher offensichtlich nicht der Fall. Durch die Messung wurden Lost Telegramme erkannt, das wurde durch den neuen TAP abgestellt. Wir wissen nicht genau, ob es sich dabei um eine Fehlmessung handelt, oder ob auf der Strecke durch Resonanzen tatsächlich ein Verzug entstand. Ein Teil Jitter werden als Reserve für Status am Bus usw. eingerechnet.
Der Jitter bei den Modulen pflanzt sich nicht fort. D. h. Wenn ein Telegramm später kommt, so kommt das nächste Telegramm früher. Also 2 Telegramme sind so weit immer im Takt. Das kann man mit Wireshark sehen. Damit ist auch klar warum die Anlage bei dem hohen Jitter nicht ausgestiegen ist. Drauf ankommen lassen würde ich es allerdings auf Dauer auch nicht.
 
*[url]https://i-v-g.de/*[/URL]

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
PS: Ich denke damit ist der Vorgang abgeschlossen. Ich möchte mich bei allen Beteiligten Bedanken.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Der Jitter bei den Modulen pflanzt sich nicht fort. D. h. Wenn ein Telegramm später kommt, so kommt das nächste Telegramm früher. Also 2 Telegramme sind so weit immer im Takt. Das kann man mit Wireshark sehen. Damit ist auch klar warum die Anlage bei dem hohen Jitter nicht ausgestiegen ist. Drauf ankommen lassen würde ich es allerdings auf Dauer auch nicht.



Hans Ludwig mal die konkrete Frage:
Wieviel Profinet-Anlagen hattest du bei denen Jitter die alleinige Ursache für Störungen war?


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Juli 2019)

Hallo Blockmove,

seit der Spezifikation 2.3 ist es merklich besser geworden.  Wenn die Firmen darauf achten ist das Thema Jitter kaum noch ein Thema.

*https://i-v-g.de/

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer*


----------



## reini (29 Juli 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Der Anlagenbauer hat die Interoll Multicontroller Aktualisierungszeit (von 2mS) auf 6mS und 8mS erhöht (je die Hälfte der Geräte)
> Der CPU Profinet Sendetakt beträgt 2mS, die Zykluszeit ca. 15mS.



Hallo zusammen
Sorry, es gab da ein Missverständnis.

Beim Interoll Multicontroller kann man keine 6mS Aktualisierungszeit einstellen (möglich sind 1,2,4,8mS usw.)
Der Anlagenbauer hat alle 5 Multicontroller von 2 auf 8mS erhöht. 

Die 6mS habe ich aus dem Messprotokoll entnommen und angenommen das dieser Wert eingestellt ist.

Interessanterweise pendelt die Aktualisierungszeit bei allen Multicontroller zwischen 6-8mS, obwohl 8mS eingestellt sind.
Bei 6mS ist der Jitter 33-66%, bei 8mS unter <1%

Mit einem anderen Messgerät könnte man ev. herausfinden ob ein Messfehler vorliegt oder ob es am Interoll Multicontroller liegt.

Haben aktuell nur ein Profinet Messgerät, dafür mehrere Profibus Messgeräte 
Alle neue Anlagen werden mit Profinet geliefert, vielleicht liegt da mal ein zweites Messgerät mit drin.

Die Situation hat keinen Einfluss auf die Anlage und wird darum nicht weiter verfolgt

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Beim Interoll Multicontroller kann man keine 6mS Aktualisierungszeit einstellen (möglich sind 1,2,4,8mS usw.)
> Der Anlagenbauer hat alle 5 Multicontroller von 2 auf 8mS erhöht.
> 
> Die 6mS habe ich aus dem Messprotokoll entnommen und angenommen das dieser Wert eingestellt ist.



Wie werden denn überhaupt die Profinet-Kommunikationsparameter von deinem Messgerät erfasst, musst du diese händisch aus deinem Offline-Projekt eintragen, oder werden diese nur anhand der Telegramme geschätzt? Irgendwie müssen die falschen Werte ja in das Messprotokoll gelangt sein.

Man könnte dei Parameter auch automatisch erkennen lassen, dazu müsste man aber die Verbindung zu den Devices allerdings einmal neu aufbauen lassen denn nur dann ließen sich die Werte überhaupt mitlesen. Und das Gerät müsste diese Funktion auch unterstützen. Kann es das nicht?


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juli 2019)

Mich „wundert“ der „Hype“ um Aktualisiertungszeit und Jitter etwas.
Die allerwenigsten Probleme bei Profinet haben da ihre Ursache.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## reini (29 Juli 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wie werden denn überhaupt die Profinet-Kommunikationsparameter von deinem Messgerät erfasst, musst du diese händisch aus deinem Offline-Projekt eintragen, oder werden diese nur anhand der Telegramme geschätzt?



Ich habe den Indusol PN Inspektor im Einsatz, der am TAP angeschlossen ist. Die genaue Messart kenne ich nicht.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen die falschen Werte  ja in das Messprotokoll gelangt sein.



Die Aktualisierungszeiten von den anderen PN Teilnehmer sind stabil. Es betrifft nur die Interoll Multicontroller. 



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man könnte dei Parameter auch automatisch erkennen lassen, dazu müsste  man aber die Verbindung zu den Devices allerdings einmal neu aufbauen  lassen denn nur dann ließen sich die Werte überhaupt mitlesen. Und das  Gerät müsste diese Funktion auch unterstützen. Kann es das  nicht?



Ursprünglich wurden die Parameter automatisch erfasst. Die Aktualisierungszeit war 1mS und der Jitter betrug 200%.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (29 Juli 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mich „wundert“ der „Hype“ um Aktualisiertungszeit und Jitter etwas.
> Die allerwenigsten Probleme bei Profinet haben da ihre Ursache.



Fehler suchen bei Altanlagen ist schwierig wenn man nicht weiss welche Zustände seit der IBN da waren und welche nicht.
Darum dieser Aufwand...

Gruss Reini


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wurden die Parameter automatisch erfasst. Die Aktualisierungszeit war 1mS und der Jitter betrug 200%.


Ich meinte wie die 6ms Aktualisierungzysklus in das Messprotokoll deines Inspektors gelangt sind, wenn diese wie du sagst überhaupt nicht eingestellt waren.
Egal ob das Gerät diesen aus den AR-Setup Telegrammen oder aus den Cycle-Counter Differenzen bestimmt, sollte das eigentlich nicht möglich sein zu solch falschen Werten zu kommen.


----------



## reini (29 Juli 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte wie die 6ms Aktualisierungzysklus in das Messprotokoll deines Inspektors gelangt sind, wenn diese wie du sagst überhaupt nicht eingestellt waren.


Zu Beginn der Messung waren alle 5 Mulitcontroller auf 8mS (siehe erster Abschnitt)
Nach ca. 5 Minuten haben sich zwei Werte auf 6mS verändert (zweiter Abschnitt)
Keine Ahnung wieso sich der Wert auf einmal ändert.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2019)

Ist so ein Protokoll immer für ein einzelnes Device? Denn ich kann ja auch für unterschiedliche Devices verschiedene Zyklen einstellen.

Ich habe mir ein eigenes kleines Tool geschrieben welches offline Profinet-Netzwerkaufzeichnungen analysiert, dort berechne ich die Werte pro Device. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich da so eine Pauschal-Auswerteseite heraus generieren soll. Mit prozentualen Abweichungen wäre das möglich, aber nicht mit Absolutwerten.

Vielleicht wird da einfach gemittelt, z.B. ein Device mit 4ms und eines mit 8ms wird dann als 6ms angezeigt, was allerdings fraglich wäre. Ich habe mir mal das Handbuch des Inspektors angesehen, dort steht auch nicht wie diese Werte überhaupt zustande kommen.


----------



## reini (29 Juli 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ist so ein Protokoll immer für ein einzelnes Device? Denn ich kann ja auch für unterschiedliche Devices verschiedene Zyklen einstellen.


Nein, das Protokoll/Bericht ist für alle Device.
Im Anhang ist nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt mit den 5 Controller.
Ja, bei der CPU319F-3 PN/DP (Step 7 V5.5) kann man in der HW Konfig. den Profinet Sendetakt (für alle) einstellen und die Aktualisierungszeit für jedes einzelne Device.

Indusol ist bereits mit Interoll wegen den hohen Jitterwerten in Kontakt.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (Montag um 19:40)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Aufgrund von folgendem Bericht haben wir den eingebauten Profinet TAP mit einem Fluke CableAnalyzer überprüft.
> https://www.all-electronics.de/fehlersuche-in-profinet-netzwerken-mit-diagnose-messgeraeten/
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Die IVG TAPs haben uns bei der Messung vor Jahren letztendlich sehr geholfen.

Gibt es zu dem Thema was neues? 

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (Montag um 20:35)

Hallo reini,
schön dass Du Dich wieder meldest. Erst mal ein Gutes neues Jahr.
Ja. Seit damals hat sich viel verändert. Das Thema dass hier von Interesse sein könnte, sind unsere Webinare.
Hier mal die Liste für dieses Jahr. Die Webinare sind kostenlos.


Di 24.01.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Richtige Kabelzertifizierung für PROFINETLinkedInMi 01.03.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Wie komme ich zu einer PROFINET-AbnahmeLinkedInDo 20.04.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Betrachtung vom Messstellen für PROFINETLinkedInDi 23.05.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Wie komme ich zu einer PROFINET-AbnahmeLinkedInDi 20.06.2023 10:00 bis 11:00EMV der Energieversorgung für PROFINETLinkedInMi 19.07.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Wie komme ich zu einer PROFINET-AbnahmeLinkedInDo 14.09.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Längenanhängige Grenzwerte macht das SinnLinkedInDi 17.10.2023 10:00 bis 11:00Wie komme ich zu einer PROFINET-AbnahmeLinkedInMi 15.11.2023 10:00 bis 11:00EMV Betrachtung der 24 VDC für PROFINETLinkedIn
Anmelden muss man sich unter  viki_Feldbustechnik@leadec-services.com


----------

